# IS 9A REQUIRED FOR CHILD (IN USA) OF FILIPINO CITIZEN?



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

All, I will research, but wanted ask group of any knowledge in the current Covid situation regarding travel to PI by a child (age 6 in this case) who is born in US, but mom is still Filipino Citizen with Green Card here. He's US citizen, but would qualify for dual citizenship in PI. He'll need travel to PI soon with my wife so she can deal with MIL's medical situation in person. We'll be calling Phil Consulate on Monday, but thought I'd ask now in case someone else has done this recently or knows someone who has. Thanks!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Nickleback99 said:


> All, I will research, but wanted ask group of any knowledge in the current Covid situation regarding travel to PI by a child (age 6 in this case) who is born in US, but mom is still Filipino Citizen with Green Card here. He's US citizen, but would qualify for dual citizenship in PI. He'll need travel to PI soon with my wife so she can deal with MIL's medical situation in person. We'll be calling Phil Consulate on Monday, but thought I'd ask now in case someone else has done this recently or knows someone who has. Thanks!











Philippine nationality law - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Chuck


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

bidrod said:


> Philippine nationality law - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chuck. We still need register his birth with Phil Consulate in San Fran, and will ask them Monday about just getting a 9A for him now, then let her get his passport in PI or do the passport/registration now, whichever is quicker or allowed. Been reading past hour and there have been recent instances of couples Thinking, or even being told, they could board flight to PI with their kid being like ours and the airline refusing them to do so. Don't want to make that mistake....Like most 5-6 yr olds, he's not gonna do to well if mom leaves without him! "Funny" as we thought we had this all planned out and a good timeline just 8 days ago, to get wife's citizenship, kid does yr of kindergarten here and then we'd move next summer. Lot's of curve balls in the game of life.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

James, your son also has his US Passport? I know stupid question but so very important. 

Tomorrow unsure how many of us will still have power let alone a roof we have two Typhoons headed our way and both traveling together so if there's a delay that will be the reason why.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> James, your son also has his US Passport? I know stupid question but so very important.
> 
> Thanks Mark. He does have that passport....spent hours reading on line last night and for sure he needs a 9A or the dual citizenship route, or else 99% certain airline will not let him board. Happened to couple families in past month who posted their experience on an online immigration forum, who were in same situation and got bad advice at time they bought tix. One Airline noted who denied boarding was Asiana. I'm sure EVA and others would be same. So, Monday, we'll be pursuing one or the other. On different note, we decided in the early morning hrs, best for wife to go for 6 wks or so, then come back and pursue citizenship here. If she gets a re-entry permit instead and goes for longer stay, she'll have to start over the 3 yrs living here to apply. Lots of moving parts!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

GOOD LUCK to ALL in face of the storm. Hunker down and stay safe!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> If she gets a re-entry permit instead and goes for longer stay, she'll have to start over the 3 yrs living here to apply.


Sounds like you're all over this. I thought the point of a re-entry permit was so the time didn't stop. That's a bummer.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Sounds like you're all over this. I thought the point of a re-entry permit was so the time didn't stop. That's a bummer.


Still figuring out that part as well, whether she needs it or not to ensure her time does not stop/have to start over. We should've done it sooner (citizenship) as she's been here technically 8 yrs, including 2 yrs Okinawa on government orders; so, still considered "here". Gonna take 2-3 weeks to get the Visa for son back from San Fran anyway.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So your wife and son will be given a 1 year Balikbayan entry when coming to NAIA. Is 1 year not enough?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I wish you luck/good fortune and safety on your journey back here for your and families future Jay. Gods speed mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Zep said:


> So your wife and son will be given a 1 year Balikbayan entry when coming to NAIA. Is 1 year not enough?


Unfortunately, Balikbayan visa's are not available during this Covid mess. Requires 9A for now. Sending off the application package tomorrow or Thurs. Will get dual citizenship for kiddo when they get back in Jan.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Difficult times and honestly glad I am back here, the tripe that many members are going through both reflects on Filipino safety and doctrines with little regard to those wishing/wanting to return to continue their lives here, family/ family ties etc.
Sorry you have to wait so long mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> Unfortunately, Balikbayan visa's are not available during this Covid mess. Requires 9A for now. Sending off the application package tomorrow or Thurs. Will get dual citizenship for kiddo when they get back in Jan.


What are yiu using as reason for travel because leisure and vacation are excluded.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gary D said:


> What are yiu using as reason for travel because leisure and vacation are excluded.


Refer to my other post, but MIL is extremely ill with advanced heart disease and needs surgery, etc....also, not closed to Any travel by RP Citizen or Dual Citizen, nor child of a RP Citizen.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> I wish you luck/good fortune and safety on your journey back here for your and families future Jay. Gods speed mate.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Thanks Steve. I Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Difficult times and honestly glad I am back here, the tripe that many members are going through both reflects on Filipino safety and doctrines with little regard to those wishing/wanting to return to continue their lives here, family/ family ties etc.
> Sorry you have to wait so long mate.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Well, if nothing else, situation solidified wife's desire (and mine) to move back. Target is late Spring absent the world sinking into chaos. Hoping the coming vaccines make big difference in 2021.....until the next one.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Nickleback99 said:


> Unfortunately, Balikbayan visa's are not available during this Covid mess. Requires 9A for now. Sending off the application package tomorrow or Thurs. Will get dual citizenship for kiddo when they get back in Jan.


Article on Philstar his morning warning Airlines to deny boarding without Visa in hand.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Article on Philstar his morning warning Airlines to deny boarding without Visa in hand.
> 
> Fred


 Even in normal times the airlines have no clue what the different visa standards. My last trip back, PAL was not going to let me board in Vancouver because I did not have a onward ticket. When I told them that SRRV does not need onward ticket the initial response was basically we know what we are talking about and think you are lying.


----------

